# Поиск и предложение работы > Работа в Москве и московской области > Ищу работу >  хорошая певица ищет работу)

## Harizma

25 лет,приятная внешность,большой репертуар заказной,танцевальный,вообще могу сделать любой.

ищу постоянку. живу в САО.

89263997422 Оля.

----------

